# Taste change as a goat ages?



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

This is my first post- I am currently milking three does and noticed my milk was tasting slightly goaty. I dislike this very much! Tonight I narrowed it down to which goat it was, and she's the goat I've been milking since the start (3 years). Can the taste change as they age? They're Nigerian Dwarf and she's not even 4 years old, no signs of mastitis, but I'll be testing with strips tonight.
Any stories are welcome. 
Thank you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There shouldn't be any changes in milk taste due to age. 3 years is a short span in a milker's life! It could be due to something she's eating that the others aren't or, perhaps, a lack of particular mineral.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you copper bolus?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What all are you giving for minerals?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Do you have a buck near her?


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> There shouldn't be any changes in milk taste due to age. 3 years is a short span in a milker's life! It could be due to something she's eating that the others aren't or, perhaps, a lack of particular mineral.


That's what I thought. We're in a very northern climate, so our girls are inside for the winter, all contained and with a non gmo textured ration, good hay and loose mineral and soda available at all times.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you copper bolus?


I give them a loose mineral for goats with copper in it, unsure of the brand name


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Do you have a buck near her?


No- I never drink the milk when we have the buck, I really dislike the taste. We keep a buck for two months and then sell him.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What all are you giving for minerals?


I make sure at all times they have soda, a loose mineral with copper and a salt block. Plus they're on a good quality dairy goat ration


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of the time, a loose mineral is not enough. Most of us have to supplement copper and selenium in addition to a good loose mineral.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Tonight I did a very thorough check, udder looks great, did a dip test for mastitis, negative. My milking routine is very sanitary, immediate filtration. 
The only thing I wonder is when her kids were weaned about two months ago she got a pretty bad cut on her ear. I had seven kids this season (bottle feeding) so this is really just the start of us consuming the milk- could such an injury and her body's response to it have altered the taste of her milk?


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Most of the time, a loose mineral is not enough. Most of us have to supplement copper and selenium in addition to a good loose mineral.


Ok, so even one with copper added is not enough? And recommendations on brand names for these would be much appreciated. Hopefully I can find them in Canada.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Copasure is the copper bolus I buy. It is for cattle. You can make multiple boluses with one cattle bolus.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree, mineral issue, also consider getting them a blue cobalt block. A buck even running with the does does not cause goatie milk, your hands may smell like a buck but your milk should still be good.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you! They do normally have a cobalt block, but it was stolen for the cows. I'll replace it asap! And figure out our copper numbers. Everyone has been a great help. I'll update hopefully when I have this issue turned around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

Welcome to TGS.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could you post a photo of the doe?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a LaMancha doe named Mama, when she cycles her milk is very goaty and stays that way for about 3-4 days, it tastes best about 2 weeks before her cycle and lasts about 4-5 days then goes normal until her cycle, story- Mama had a retained placenta and got antibiotics after kidding, I don't drink the milk for at least a week after kidding because the colostrum tastes bad, when she was done with the antibiotics (and milk with hold) she was still on daily B complex shots, her milk was yellow but boy that was the sweetest milk I have ever had. story 2- food will change the milk flavor a lot, mesquite beans give the milk a mild sweet flavor, whole peanuts give the milk a super creamy thicker pudding like flavor, lacking minerals/vitamins will affect the milk for the worse, somewhere I read breeds like Toggenbergs where bred to naturally have a B vitamin deficiency to make there milk stronger for cheese, now I don't know if that is true as I have never had a Togg to experiment with.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

I've noticed a slightly goaty taste in milk when I over grain a doe and she gets clumpy and soft stool. It goes away as soon as her stool is back to normal. But this only happens to does that are sensitive to grain. I have some that can eat a lot with no problems and some that can only handle a little. It sucks when it's time to trim hooves because the grain sensitive does end up over grained because it's hard to keep then still enough to do a good job on their feet with out giving then some grain.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Could you post a photo of the doe?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Try giving her a copper bolus. She looks deficient.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Giving a cobalt block is also a really good idea.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow! I love your set up in the last picture where you have the "multi-stantion." I could sure use on of those!


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Giving a cobalt block is also a really good idea.





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Try giving her a copper bolus. She looks deficient.


Thank you, after looking into it- the hair on the base of the tail- is that an indicator? I kind of just thought she's been scratching, winter dry skin. What are you looking at for indicators


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I was seeing more of a rough coat in general. Though I'm sure the tail is probably related.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

NicoleV said:


> Wow! I love your set up in the last picture where you have the "multi-stantion." I could sure use on of those!


Thank you! We built it last year, it has made our system so efficient. I can have four girls up there at a time, which is great because I have a small vacuum pump milker, so I can clean up down the line while one is still being milked.


----------



## TheGnarledStump (Jan 21, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I was seeing more of a rough coat in general. Though I'm sure the tail is probably related.


Thanks!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You are welcome


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I also would get rid of the salt block. They may not be using the minerals and just going to the salt. Also get rid of the baking soda.


----------

